# Interesting Interview/Perspective on Church Planting - Thoughts?



## SolamVeritatem (Dec 14, 2012)

Below is an interesting interview by Trevin Wax with an SBC pastor on a different approach to church planting.

Rethinking Church Planting: A Conversation with Jimmy Scroggins – Trevin Wax

This article piqued my interest because I will probably fall into the category of someone who will not need to be fully supported by the congregation, yet will still have unhindered time to devote to shepherding, preaching, teaching and serving (not necessarily having to be bi-vocational, but recieving retirement income that will not make me completely financially dependent upon giving). 

What are your thoughts? Agree? Disagree? I realize that there are models and protocols for planting based on our ecclesiastical polities and confessions. Just wanted to know if anyone thinks either of these models would be helpful or benefit the body in any way. Thanks!


----------

